
Revolution Money Raises $42 Million For Alternative Payment Service Nobody Is Using  - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/06/revolution-money-raises-another-42-million-for-alternative-payment-service-nobody-is-using/
======
TweedHeads
Good concept, ripe market, wrong name.

Paypal is short and to the point.

Democracy Player vs Miro

Revolution Money vs Paypal

Pay a couple grand to a top notch marketing agency to come up with a better
name.

~~~
knightinblue
I highly doubt changing the name would do much. This isn't social media we're
talking about, where a name can make or break the company. In real world
businesses, people go above and beyond the name - they actually look at what's
being offered and if it's better than the competitors. As of now, Revolution
Money isn't that revolutionary or gamechanging enough for people to switch
from paypal or whatever they're currently using.

